# VK - New E-Liquid Rebel Lion White Lion 50ML



## Gizmo (6/11/15)

Rebel Lion Vape also called Rebellion, is a new high milliliter capacity e-liquid premium juice brand, made locally!




White Lion is a rich baked apple desert with a dab of syrup and soft ice cream. This a very sweet vape for all you sweet tooth vapers.

http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/south-african-e-liquids/rebel-lion-vape.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/11/15)

4 New flavours from Rebel Lion have Landed:

*Crazy Baboon:*

Crazy Baboon is a summery blend of coconut, mango and pineapple, perfect for those poolside summer days with friends. 

*Fudge Brownie:*

This delightful chocolate fudge brownie is so scrumptios and mouth watering you would almost think you just bit into a freshly baked batch of Aunty Mavis's famous brownies

*Happy Days:*

Awww yiss! This flavour is just what everyone who loves a good dessert but hates the calories searches for, a delicious vanilla custard with just a hint of baked pears! All the taste none of the calories! 

*New Born:
*
What inspired this name, we can only guess, what we can tell you however is that the juice inside will make even a newborn baby cry for more! A Super blend of Strawberry milk and vanilla Ice-cream that will tickle your tastebuds in all the right ways... 

The Range is available in 0mg, 3mg and 6mg

You can purchase them here: http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/south-african-e-liquids/rebel-lion-vape.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korn1 (28/11/15)

Baaahhh humbug all the ones with nicotine sold out


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/15)

korn1 said:


> Baaahhh humbug all the ones with nicotine sold out



Should be restocked by the end of the week


----------

